# Talking about romantic relationships with your therapist?



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been seeing my new therapist for about two months now. We meet approximately once a week, with the exception of my winter break when I went home between semesters and we didn't meet at all.

Anyway, today was the first time we ever talked about my romantic life/sexuality. It's definitely something I need to be open about considering it's an area of my life that I'm extremely dissatisfied with, but it was super uncomfortable for me (which is why I avoided it for 5 sessions). All I could do today was tell him the name of the person I'm interested in now and what I like about him, but I'm hoping to be more open about my fears and insecurities and dig into why I'm incapable of having romantic relationships.

How long did it take for you to open up about your love life/romantic relationships? How did you get over the fear and anxiety of talking about it?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

pfff , didn't have that talk yet . its kinda embarassing for me.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been seeing my therapist for about three and a half months, once a week (usually). I touched upon my one romantic relationship (if you could even call it that) and what happened with it once, but I've never brought it up since. I don't like talking about it. Simply thinking about it induces tears. I'd probably start balling if I talked about it.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

What is it that you want to talk about? Do you have a sexual relationship?

You should talk about it, when you feel comfortable about it and after you have built up some level of trust with your counsellour.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I just told my therapist out right out, im depressed because I've never been intimate with a women and have no social life.I explained to her its because I didn't go to high school and need to go to three different colleges for me degree and she just told me I wasn't abnormal, and that all my reactions to my circumstances were normal reactions to what was happing in my life and it wasn't depression.I told her I have no problems talking to people,but im alone because I never click with who I talk to and all my attempts at friendships feel forced.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

its impossible for me to talk about because my love life is f***ed and i dont want anyone to know about it

i just want josh back :cry :cry


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I mentioned it to my therapist after like 12 sessions. Didn't get real in depth though.


----------

